# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Manualidades y bricolaje mágico.

## Mixmi

Buenas a todos,

Esta sugerencia va dirigida a los moderadores y a todos aquellos que o son manitas o tienen inquietudes creativas más allá, o quizá más acá, de la ejecución de los juegos. Mis conocimientos de ilusionismo se limitan a la cartomagia, de ahí que mis ejemplos vayan a ser de este campo.

¿Qué os parecería la idea de abrir una sección en plan "Fabrícalo tú mismo"?

Estaría genial poder contar con un espacio en el foro donde la gente discutiésemos sobre cómo biselar una baraja, cómo imprimir en cartas blancas, cómo hacer un tapete, cómo hacer tu propia carteras de cambios,... o custiones más generales de manualidades como qué rotuladores van mejor, qué lacas, qué antiderrapes,...

Navegando por intentet se encuentra infinidad de información sobre bricolaje de la magia; lo malo es que una gran parte está en inglés y casi toda desgranada y muy desperdigada.

Llevo poco tiempo con la cartomagia y me siento algo culpable. Soy como un parásito que chupa y absorve información de todas partes; pero que da poco o nada. Mis conocimientos de informática son muy amplios, con el inglés no tengo ningún problema y en manualidades me defiendo mejor que bien. Así, estaría encantado de poder compartir con la gente lo que sé, lo que se me ocurre y poder aydar, por poco que sea, a los ilusionistas más manitas.

Un saludazo a todo el mundo.

----------


## zdan

La verdad es que, siendo éste un sitio auspiciado por Tiendamagia.com, no sé si gustará la idea...

Otro problema es que al comentar los trucajes de ciertos aparatos  se estarían divulgando secretos mágicos, algo prohibido en el foro. Así que habría que limitar el contenido a hacerse mesas que cupieran en una maleta o cómo imprimir cartas...

Algunos de estos temas ya están tocados en el foro, pero de forma dispersa. Otros yo los he encontrado en otras páginas de magia.

La bricomagia es muy bontia y muy útil, pero no sé si tendrás mucha suerte con tu propuesta.

De todas formas, muchísimas gracias por querer compartir algo con el resto de usuarios.
Un saludo,

----------


## Mixmi

Gracias por el posteo... no sé, a ver qué tal así:

Mi propuesta es algo más abierta y busca un poco esa creatividad que tantos llevan dentro.

Por muy manitas que se sea, nunca se obtendría la misma calidad que algo fabricado por profesionales; con lo que no tendría que afectar a las ventas de ninguna tienda de magia el que la gente supiese preparar sus propios materiales.

La idea no es evitar comprar o buscar ahorrar unos pocos euros; los materiales y trucos que venden en Tiendamagia.com tienen precios razonables y en algunos casos muy buenos.

La idea es ser capaz de hacer tus propios materiales. Una biselada es una biselada; pero igual te interesa variar un poco el bisel para conseguir una ejecución más limpia en un efecto o igual necesitas una baraja marcada pero sólo en ciertas cartas,... es más, explicaciones sobre cómo utilizar los antiderrape o cómo imprimir tus propias cartas, creo que repercutirían en al aumento de las ventas de ciertos productos.

También hay muchos conocimientos técnicos que vendrían muy bien a mucha gente como son los tipos y usos de: barnices, tintas, lacas, papeles, rotuladores, pinturas, lijas, reglas, plantillas, cuchillas, lápices, ...

Y si explicar cómo construir tu propio "lo que sea" implica revelar secretos mágicos, pues no se explica o se podría llevar al área secreta. ¿No?

No sé, igual tienes razón y hay más inconvenientes que beneficios. Si lo he propuesto ha sido por poder aportar algo y porque echaba en falta una sección de bricomagia ya que información hay mucha por todas partes, pero muy desperdigada y en ocasiones más que discutible....   :Lol:  

A ver si alguien más se anima y contrastamos opiniones.  :D

----------


## Dantestorm

La verdad, lo veo una muy buena idea. No se podrían construir cajas especiales, pero si barajas con más bisel, y cosas así. Yo no compro paquetes de cartas de tiendamagia solo por que no se que fabricar con ellos. :D  :D

----------


## chuchenager

Creo que es una muy buena idea ya que mucha gente estaria interesado en hacerse sus propias cosas y sobretodo al principio de empezar como es mi caso en el mundo de grandes ilusiones. Se de gente que se construye la cesta indu, la jaula de aparecer la mujer y el baul metamorfosis. Yo estoy en proceso del baul metamorfosis todo que tengo que reconocer que me he atascado a la hora de hacer la tapa que es donde .... ejem ejem.. porque no se exactamente como hacerlo todo y conociendo el metodo que se utiliza, asi que si alguien puede ayudarme sera de mucho agradecer.

----------


## Rafa Salas

excelente idea!!, pero algunas cosas tendrían que suprimirse, ya que, podrían dar serias pistas de como se realizan determinados juegos.

saludos

----------


## ignoto

Ya se intentó.

----------


## chiripicajoso

en el area secreta, podria salir bien....

----------


## Ritxi

Chuchenager, mira las fechas!!!

Ese post es de hace más de un año y como ya te han respondido no funcionó, igualmente ya hay un post sobre la construcción de un tapete: 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=12340


Además nadie va a explicar como se fabrica la cesta Hindú o el baúl porque va contra las normas develar secretos o efectos.

*Normas-*
http://www.magiapotagia.com/announcement.php?f=15

----------


## chuchenager

Ya me imagino que va contra las normas pero en la area secreta podria ser posible

----------

